# [DVD]Flash-Movie als Loop



## LostPixel (12. September 2005)

Hi

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Der Kunde möchte einen kurzen Clip den ich in Flash gebastelt habe, auf eine DVD
gebrannt haben wo dieser auf einem DVD Player im Loop laufen soll.

Frage was ist hierfür die beste Lösung?
AVI? MPEG?
DVD? SVCD?

Und wie Löse ich das mit dem LOOP?


----------



## flashman (12. September 2005)

LostPixel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi
> Der Kunde möchte einen kurzen Clip den ich in Flash gebastelt habe, auf eine DVD
> gebrannt haben wo dieser auf einem DVD Player im Loop laufen soll.
> 
> ...


ups, wie es mir erscheint haste keine ahnung von dvd und co...    - wie dem auch sei.

wenn du ne dvd machen willst, brauchst du deinen film im mpg2 format. also, encode deinen flashfilm in mpg2. (verwende dazu z.b. TMPGEnc)

den loop würde ich in einem authoring programm deiner wahl anlegen. (z.b. dvdlab oder adobe encore, ob es auch mit nero geht, weiss ich nicht)

flashman


----------



## LostPixel (12. September 2005)

Wie und wo finde ich die "loop funktion" in dvdlab?
Komm damit noch nicht klar


----------



## flashman (12. September 2005)

nabend LostPixel,

nach dem First Play [symbol] fügst du das movie ein. (verlinken natürlich nicht vergessen). End Link muss auf Root Menu zeigen. (müsste so funktionieren, wenn nicht melde dich noch einmal)

gruss flashman


----------



## flashman (12. September 2005)

ups, da fällt mir noch was ein:

beim erstellen des neuen projekts, einfach auf Simple (Movie Only) stellen.


----------



## LostPixel (12. September 2005)

Also meine Ausgangsdaten sind:

ein 360x288px grosses AVI aus Flash exportiert. Dieses AVI soll nachher auf einer
DVD auf einem 8" (20cm) grossen DVD Screen (4:3) möglichst pixelfrei zu sehen sein.
Welche Auflösung wähle ich da dennoch 720x576?

Zum umwandeln in Mpeg2 benutze ich TMPGEnc. Dort benutze ich den Wizard. Allerdings
habe ich das Gefühl das er mir mein 360x288px staucht wenn ich nachher im Bildformat 
4:3 anwähle...was genau muss ich hier wählen...oder gibt es noch ein Programm mit dem es einfacher geht?

Nachdem Export der mpeg2 datei lade ich sie in DVDLab. Dann habe ich 1 Movie mit dem First Play Symbol 
verlinkt und dann danach ein zweites movie geschaltet welches wieder auf das erste verlinkt während das 
erste auf das zweite verlinkt. Habs noch nicht gestetet ob das funktioniert.

Letzte Frage...
Wie brenne ich das jetzt auf DVD? Einfach Compile und dann Burn DVD from disk?



Als Anhang noch wichtige Daten des DVD-Players auf dem es nachher laufen soll:

Bild/Display
› 	Bildschirmtyp : LCD TFT
› 	LCD-Displaytyp : Blendschutz-Polarisator
› 	Bildschirmgrösse diagonal (Zoll) : 8
› 	Auflösung : 480 (B) x 234 (H) x 3 (RGB)
› 	Helligkeit : 400
› 	Kontrastverhältnis : 250:1
› 	Effektive Bildfläche : 176,4 x 99,2 mm
› 	Pixelabstand : 0,1225 (B) x 0,424 mm (H)
› 	Reaktionszeit : 30 ms


----------



## flashman (13. September 2005)

nabend LostPixel,



			
				LostPixel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also meine Ausgangsdaten sind:
> 
> ein 360x288px grosses AVI aus Flash exportiert. Dieses AVI soll nachher auf einer
> DVD auf einem 8" (20cm) grossen DVD Screen (4:3) möglichst pixelfrei zu sehen sein.
> Welche Auflösung wähle ich da dennoch 720x576?


du willst ja ne video dvd machen, also verwende dann die auflösung 720x576 (4:3) [deine pixeleinstellung ist dann: d1/dv pal 1.067] 
die qualität stellst du unter "Bitrate Setting" ein [ein sehr guter wert ist 8000 kbits/sec]

- du kannst zusätzlich auch deine quelldatei von flash aus, gleich grösser ausspielen (exportieren).



> habe ich das Gefühl das er mir mein 360x288px staucht wenn ich nachher im Bildformat
> 4:3 anwähle...was genau muss ich hier wählen...oder gibt es noch ein Programm mit dem es einfacher geht?


zu stauchung: das muss auch so sein, denn ein fernseher ist anders aufgebaut, als ein monitor. (ein fernseher hat 50 halbbilder/sec. und hat "längliche" pixel, der monitor "volle" bilder und quadratische pixel) Deshalb hab ich immer einen "normalen" fernseher an meinem computer angeschlossen, um eine kontrolle zu haben. (schau mal ob dein rechner einen tv ausgang besitzt...)


> Nachdem Export der mpeg2 datei lade ich sie in DVDLab. Dann habe ich 1 Movie mit dem First Play Symbol
> verlinkt und dann danach ein zweites movie geschaltet welches wieder auf das erste verlinkt während das
> erste auf das zweite verlinkt. Habs noch nicht gestetet ob das funktioniert.


sollte klappen. 


> Letzte Frage...
> Wie brenne ich das jetzt auf DVD? Einfach Compile und dann Burn DVD from disk?


zuerst natürlich compilen. dvd lab erstellt einen VIDEO_TS ordner, dort liegen nun deine filme als vob dateien vor. (du kannst nun mit jedem brennprogramm, vorausgesetzt, das brennprogramm kann video dvds brennen verwenden. die brennfunktion in dvd lab ist nicht wirklich gut... aber teste es mal selbst aus.) 

bevor ich eine video dvd brenne, teste ich die ganze sache noch einmal aus, d.h. ich verwende z.b. WinDVD und schiebe den VIDEO_TS ordner einfach rein... (die dvd player software sollte die funktion: dvd von festplatte abspielen besitzen)

gruss flashman


----------



## LostPixel (13. September 2005)

Hilfe 

Habe alles gemacht auch der Loop geht...allerdings nur auf der Softwareseite...
In WinDVD und PowerDVD spielt der Clip einwandfrei.

Im DVD Player allerdings sagt er mir Wrong Disc. Weiss nicht wirklich
woran es liegt.

Achja was heisst muxed?

Verwendet habe ich leider kein Nero sondern Toast Titanium und dort die VideoDVD funktion...also auf dem Mac.

Jemand eine idee wie ich das brenne


----------



## flashman (13. September 2005)

LostPixel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hilfe


tststststs.   


> Im DVD Player allerdings sagt er mir Wrong Disc. Weiss nicht wirklich
> woran es liegt.


das ist ein unendliches thema... verwende am besten ne marken dvd wie z.b. verbatim (hab selbst immer nur die besten erfahrungen damit gemacht) und nicht plus, sondern minus dvds.


> Achja was heisst muxed?


beim mp2 sind die audio- bzw. videoströme miteinander "verflochten". naja, öffne mal einen mp2 film in quicktime und du wirst sehen, das nur eine spur vorhanden ist. also, aus zwei wird eine spur gemacht, bzw. bei demuxed gerade umgekehrt (zwei spuren bzw. zwei dateien) - ist nicht die beste erklärung, wie dem auch sei...

flashman


----------



## LostPixel (13. September 2005)

Wieso muss ich minus verwenden?
Habe + benutzt. Doch der Player ist eh zu alt und spielt keine aufgenommenen, weder + noch -.

Noch eine Frage: Muss ich eine Video DVD erstellen oder reicht es wenn ich schlicht die VOB Daten auf eine Daten DVD brenne.

Welches gutes DVD-Brennprogramm gibt es für den Mac?


----------



## flashman (15. September 2005)

LostPixel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wieso muss ich minus verwenden?


du musst rein gar nix.   - es ist halt nur einer meiner kostbaren erfahrungen...


> Habe + benutzt. Doch der Player ist eh zu alt und spielt keine aufgenommenen, weder + noch -.


wusste ich doch, das du plus verwendet hast. gerade bei älteren dvd player hat man öfters probleme mit der dvd plus variante. weshalb? weiss ich auch nicht so, liegt vielleicht darin begründet, dass die plus dvd erst später auf dem markt kam bzw. ein "nachbau" ist. - aber sicher bin ich mir da nicht. 

mehr infos hier:
http://www.dvd-tipps-tricks.de/index.php?url=http://www.dvd-tipps-tricks.de/main/info-grundlagen.php


> Noch eine Frage: Muss ich eine Video DVD erstellen oder reicht es wenn ich schlicht die VOB Daten auf eine Daten DVD brenne.


eine gute frage. bislang hab ich immer im brennprogramm auf video dvd erstellen ausgewählt, möglicherweise funktioniert es auch bei einer normalen daten dvd, sofern du auch auch die "normgerechte" ordner  VIDEO_TS und  AUDIO_TS mitbrennst, aber ich würde es aus faulheit lieber nicht machen.   


> Welches gutes DVD-Brennprogramm gibt es für den Mac?


Toast finde ich doch gar nicht mal so schlecht?! 

flashman


----------

